
Big Pharma's Hidden Business Model and How Your Company Funds It - apress
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/09/big_pharmas_hidden_business_model_and_how_your_company_funds_it.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+harvardbusiness+%28HBR.org%29
======
debacle
While I agree that the pharma business model sucks, the real problem is still
the rep/doctor relationship, and not the research and marketing.

Convincing a doctor to prescribe a medication with no noticeable benefit but
that is orders of magnitude more expensive than the out-of-patent generic is,
to the pharma industry, a victimless crime, but it drives care costs _way_ up.

Insurance companies are not shining bastions of consumer choice, but if I had
to pick between the pharma/doctor complex and the insurance companies, I'd
side with the insurance companies on this one.

The worst part of this whole scenario is that many patients are on medications
they really do not need, and I had to shop around a _lot_ to find a doctor
that wasn't prescribing things to me that I didn't need.

